#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-09-06
<jussi> Hrm, had an idea (might be crazy, but yeah) - I know it would be nasty on the maintainers, but perhaps we could make the default username/ident reflect the version of ubuntu, making it easier to identify which version they are running and less lines used in asking that?
<jussi> Btw, this type of questions and thoughts are more than welcome in here - "how we can make things rock/ not suck" is very ontopic for here.
<charlie-tca> and if they run two or three systems with different versions?
<jussi> charlie-tca: it wont be 100% accurate, but that doesnt mean we shouldnt do it
<jussi>  I think it would be possible to write a little script that pulls the version, so the maintainers wont have to think about it each release
<charlie-tca> Would that make it more confusing, then, if it is not accurate. People will be giving answers based on the reported version instead of asking?
<jussi> not really, because usually people on a second system will say so, but a  newbie on his new system wont say anything
<charlie-tca> Seems like one more step of "you should assume we know everything needed, so don't bother telling us. We can help anyway."
<jussi> Hrm, I dont think so, its more one more step of "hey, we have some extra information that enables us to give better help"
<jussi> charlie-tca: btw, what is xubuntu's default irc client?
<charlie-tca> Xchat
<charlie-tca> and that is not xchat-gnome
<jussi> k
<charlie-tca> We also install pidgin by default, just to confuse things ;-)
<jussi> heh
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-09-10
<Helpmeplease> Hi I cannot boot into ubuntu the following message appear:General error mounting filesystems
<Helpmeplease> I have ubuntu 10;04
<Helpmeplease> I'm typing from a live cd , I'm a total noob but i'm not afraid of terminal or corecting files manually
<Helpmeplease> If someone could help me to debug.
